# Eye Problems - need help



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

hey guys,

This afternoon I noticed my yellow lab was having some problems with his left eye. It seemed to be a little pink, swollen, and droopey. A couple of hours latter the other eye seems to be developing the same symptoms as the first which is starting to matter a little. Has anyone ran into this kind of thing before? It was around another friends dog for most of the weekend. Don't know if dogs can get pink eye, or if its more likely he got poked or got something in his eyes - Want to avoid an emergency vet visit but have no idea what to do and would appretiate your input!

Thanks, 
Mike V


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Could be a reaction to a bug bite, I would say if it continues to get worse or doesn't get any better by morning, go to the vet.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Personally, I'd go to the vet right away. Nothing worse than a dog loosing its eyesight over something stupid. Maybe try flushing the eyes with saline right away as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Chaws said:


> Personally, I'd go to the vet right away. Nothing worse than a dog loosing its eyesight over something stupid. Maybe try flushing the eyes with saline right away as well.


Don't try to save a buck and risk a dog. go. period.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Update - went to the vet even though the eye was clearing up the next day. He wasn't sure was caused the irritation but I got some antibiotics for him as a precaution. He's good to go! Thanks for the input -

Mike V


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

MDV89 said:


> Update - went to the vet even though the eye was clearing up the next day. He wasn't sure was caused the irritation but I got some antibiotics for him as a precaution. He's good to go! Thanks for the input -
> 
> Mike V


Good call... :beer:


----------

